# Realtor.com banner! Aggravating!



## Judge (Jun 19, 2013)

Anybody else seeing that dang banner ad constantly flashing at the bottom of screen? Anyway to get rid of it? Rrrrr


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Try the google chrome browser


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

What ^^ said or Firefox and add Ad Block Plus to either browser. I see VERY few ads anywhere I go on the web.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

OvalmanPA said:


> What ^^ said or Firefox and add Ad Block Plus to either browser. I see VERY few ads anywhere I go on the web.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Judge (Jun 19, 2013)

On an IPad which is still foreign to me. My office desktop has no problems. Getting real close to calling them sum bums just to make myself feel better.


----------



## 3799 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah and it sucks! Comes up every time you change he page. No reason to subject site visitors to this.


----------

